# Degree Attestation



## nabeel87

Hello to everyone,

This question is on behalf of my brother who is in Saudi Arab. He has done his Bachelors and Masters from UK. Now, the question is that from where can he get his UK degrees attested? Should he get them attested from Pakistan or from Saudi Arab? And which departments or embassies will attest it? Thank you.

Nabeel.


----------



## rehanshaik

Heres the full process if in the uk... 

1. The document is notarised by a uk notary public
2. The notarised document is attested by the foreign office in Whitehall London. There's an attestation dept there that I know of. Don't know if there are other branches elsewhere.
3. You then take the attested document to the uk embassy of the country you are applying to. Once the county embassy stamps you should be able to use the uk document in the country of application.

There are companies that can do this for u. Google.

Maybe step 1 and 2 can be done by a uk embassy where you are. You might want to check with them....3 will still prob be required but depends on the country ur applying to...hope helps


----------



## nabeel87

rehanshaik said:


> Heres the full process if in the uk...
> 
> 1. The document is notarised by a uk notary public
> 2. The notarised document is attested by the foreign office in Whitehall London. There's an attestation dept there that I know of. Don't know if there are other branches elsewhere.
> 3. You then take the attested document to the uk embassy of the country you are applying to. Once the county embassy stamps you should be able to use the uk document in the country of application.
> 
> There are companies that can do this for u. Google.
> 
> Maybe step 1 and 2 can be done by a uk embassy where you are. You might want to check with them....3 will still prob be required but depends on the country ur applying to...hope helps


Thanks for the reply. 

I googled a bit and presently my research shows that the British Council in Pakistan has the authority to attest the degrees. So by extension, I am inferring that the British Council in Saudi Arab might also provide the services. If that is true, then hopefully it will simplify the process for us. Anyways, thanks once again.


----------



## rehanshaik

Hi nabeel.
Just had to certify my own uk degrees while being in another country, and some correction to what said above required.

Legalisation of degrees can only be done by FCO in the uk. Good news is they are online, very clear instructions and accept postal applications. 

However In order to legalise (ie appostille) your degree they require that it is notarised. This is normally done through public notary in the Uk but can also be done by uk embassies or British council abroad. This is perhaps what the british council in Saudi was referring to. Note definitely not the same as the legalisation step which can only be done through FCO. 

Would suggest googling FCO and legalisation to get to the FCO legalisation website where you'll find all the details.


----------



## nabeel87

Well, I asked British Council in Pakistan and they informed me that they are authorized to get the degrees attested. All I have to do is pay them a fee and they will handle the rest. So I guess that saves me a trip to UK.


----------



## sdc

The FCO for attestation in the UK is now in Milton Keynes only and unless you go through an agent, the only option is for a postal application. The fee is 30GBP per document and secure posting back by courier is 6GBP. 
Make sure that the notary states on the degree document that it is a genuine qualification and not just a true certificate - they may charge a little extra for calling the University up.


----------



## nabeel87

Thank you sdc. Getting information from the university is a good idea.


----------



## rehanshaik

The other alternative of course is to pay up to have somone else do this all for you. Am currently using jestom express. expensive but maybe the fastest option if abroad and need a whole bunch of docs notarised, legalised and then attested at some other foreign embassy in the uk. 

Ps great tip re notarisation text above sdc.


----------



## nabeel87

I just checked the website of Jestom Express. They don't offer services in Pakistan. So googling now to find a similar service provider in Pakistan.


----------



## rehanshaik

Dude. If this question is for Pakistan ur posting in the wrong forum


----------



## nabeel87

Well, this question is from my brother who IS in Saudi Arab and I am asking it on his behalf. The degrees are in Pakistan that is why I posted the question on this forum to be cognizant whether I need to send the degrees to my brother for attestation or can they be attested while being in Pakistan.


----------



## meetshahid

sdc said:


> The FCO for attestation in the UK is now in Milton Keynes only and unless you go through an agent, the only option is for a postal application. The fee is 30GBP per document and secure posting back by courier is 6GBP.
> Make sure that the notary states on the degree document that it is a genuine qualification and not just a true certificate - they may charge a little extra for calling the University up.



Hello Brother,

I attested my MBA degree from FCO recently. I am in London. But planning to go KSA that is why i got attested my MBA degree early. But you said at the end that,

"Make sure that the notary states on the degree document that it is genuine qualification and not just a true certificate and they may charge a little extra for calling the university up."

But my degree is attested and written that on the apostle, the stamp on this degree is genuine. Is this right way?

Because as per my understanding and information, FCO only attest the STAMPS on the degree that are the stamp is genuine or not? and they affix the apostle along the with photocopy of required original degree? They do not stamp/attest/verify on original degree but they require original degree when you send for attestation to FCO BY POST in milton keynes.

can you confirm this or may be i got a wrong information but i got all this information from fco website. if it is wrong then what i have to do for degree attestation from FCO and they must states on that the qualification is genuine?

Please reply me as soon as possible coz i have only one week to leave uk.

REGARDS
M S KHAN


----------



## str_usa

*attestation from USA*

I need to get my attestation done for Saudi Arabia. My degrees are from USA. Can anyone guide me please?


----------



## Rockshifter

nabeel87 said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> This question is on behalf of my brother who is in Saudi Arab. He has done his Bachelors and Masters from UK. Now, the question is that from where can he get his UK degrees attested? Should he get them attested from Pakistan or from Saudi Arab? And which departments or embassies will attest it? Thank you.
> 
> Nabeel.


The degrees have to be attested from HEC. Please contact GSIX Services and consultants for attestation. 0512813011


----------

